# Golda and Di are now together again



## PrincessDi

*Princess "Di" 12/21/99-05/21/11*​ 
Di passed away this morning in her own home with the help of an amazing Vet. She was in the arms of her Mommy and Daddy and Max was right by her side. We stayed up all night and loved on each other and remembered so many special moments of our 11 1/2 years together. This morning, her stomach was much larger and she struggled to go out and do her business. Such a little fighter was our girl. She had a ribeye steak for breakfast. Long gone were the calorie counting meals that she has had to endure to get her weight under control. After breakfast, we took out Golda's sweater and layed it in front of her and told her that he was waiting for her. She definitely knew. She's running with him again, just as she did as a puppy! No more bad hips. No more cancer and free to breath again with no gasping. Baby Girl, you have no idea how you will be missed.:--heart::--heart::--heart:​


----------



## walexk

Run free, Princess Di!! RIP


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm so so sorry. So sorry. Hard for me to read about.


----------



## magiclover

I'm so sorry. It sounds like Di's passing was all that any of us could hope for. She was surrounded by all those who loved her and welcomed by the ones that have gone before her. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## BayBeams

My Beau will be there to show Di the way. Run free sweet Di....

I am so sorry for your loss. I know there are no words that can ease your pain. Please know that my heart goes out to you and I will be keeping you and your special Di in my thoughts,


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry. I am glad her passing was with those she loved and peaceful. Golda was there to meet her. Godspeed dear girl.(She was the same age as my Selka when he went from cancer last Sept)


----------



## davebeech

Rest In Peace Di


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Godspeed sweetheart. You will be forever loved. And hugs to your family.


----------



## musicgirl

Rest in Peace beautiful girl! I'm sure Teddy was there to welcome you...


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a beautiful, moving tribute to your sweet Di. She is now with Golda and both are looking after you all until each of you join them. I'm so sorry life took you down this hemangio battle with Di, it's such an unforgiving and devastating disease. Di is at peace, happy, healthy and free of all her physical issues. You are now bearing the pain and grief of losing her. I only hope that as time passes you will forget about the pain and anxiety of the past few weeks and you will instead focus on the many good times and happy memories you shared with Di. 

Thank you for sharing the photos of her. She was so beautiful and I enjoyed seeing her as a puppy with Golda. I did not realize she was a curly girl, just like my two Bridge Boys. 

I will continue to pray for you--for strength in the coming days as you reflect on Di and grieve her loss and as you begin your preparations for your move. HUGS and more HUGS.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge, Di. Maybe my Tess was there to greet you.


----------



## PB&J

I am so so sorry. Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

May God's Love strengthen you in the days ahead. She was so very special, because she was loved by you. RIP Di. Run Free, and you have a Friend in My Frazier boy, who will welcome you I am sure. (( hugs )) i know how hard this is for you.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa








_


----------



## hotel4dogs

beautiful photo tribute. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## twinny41

Sorry you lost your sweet girl. RIP Di.


----------



## puddinhd58

Run free beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Di*

Rest in peace, sweet Di. 

You were surrounded by all who love you and now Golda will be welcoming you.


----------



## Jamm

Rest in peace gorgeous. Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry for your loss. Hugs going your way.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rest In Peace sweet Princess Di.


----------



## desilu

Run free at the bridge, sweet Di. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## inge

I am so very, very sorry fo your loss...


----------



## PrincessDi

Thank you all so much. Just seems like the house is so empty without her sweet self. Really hard to look at all her things.,


----------



## PrincessDi

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
> _Aloha Nui Loa_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Thank you so much! Very special to see her in heaven.


----------



## Sweet Girl

There are no words. My heart breaks for you. You're in my thoughts. She clearly went in love and peace.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so very sorry to hear about Di. Maddie took a turn for the worse this morning and we also had to say goodbye to her today. My heart is breaking now as I'm sure is yours...


----------



## tuckerbailey

I am sorry for your loss. As much as we try and prepare ourselves when we know it is coming, it is still so very difficult. Thank you for sharing the photos also. I had never hear of the disease until my Tucker was diagnosed with it last July. I remain astounded by how many goldens are affected by it. 

I hope the difficulty of the next several days and weeks are softened by the wonderful memories of Di.


----------



## PrincessDi

Maddie's_Mom said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear about Di. Maddie took a turn for the worse this morning and we also had to say goodbye to her today. My heart is breaking now as I'm sure is yours...


Unbelievable! That makes me so angry!! I thought for sure that Maddie was the one kid who would beat the odds. I can hardly type. I AM SO SO SORRY!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so sorry to hear about Princess Di and also Maddie. Run free, dear ones.


----------



## goldensrbest

Sorry for maddies passing, and di's.


----------



## oakleysmommy

i am so very sorry!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Run free, sweet Di, and please give my Sabrina, Jenny, Gabby and Daisy a kiss if you get to chase a ball with any of them.

Di was a very lucky girl to be loved so dearly and allowed to go in peace, with such gentleness.

If you can see the sky tonight where you are, you might try looking for her star: The Star.


----------



## Rainheart

I am truly sorry to be reading this so soon. RIP sweet Di and run free at the bridge.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Very sorry it had to come to this. You will be in our thoughts as you come to terms with your loss. Run pain free at the bridge with your sister Golda.


----------



## mylissyk

Rest in peace beautiful girl. 

I hope you find memories will bring smiles through the tears, I'm so sorry she's gone.


----------



## lucysmum

I am so very, very sorry to hear that Di had to leave.

Rest in Peace sweet Girl.


----------



## Noey

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie

I am so sorry to hear of Di's passing......

RIP pretty girl!!


----------



## paula bedard

So so sorry. Sad week....


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl. She's pain free and that's the most important thing. She was a lucky pup to have such a loving, wonderful family.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. You and your husband will be in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Di


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry for your loss. Run free Di!


----------



## SandyK

I have thought about you all day today. It sounds like you picked the right time to let Di go. If her stomach was larger and she struggled to go out. Beautiful pictures you posted. She was a very lucky senior not to have any gray. She will be fooling a lot of the boys at the bridge!! Will still continue to send thoughts and prayers your way as you prepare for your move. How is Max doing so far? Give him an extra hug and kiss...I am sure he is getting a ton!!! Di knows she had a great mommy and daddy...so take care of yourselves. You still have so much to do!!!


----------



## Summer's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss... Glad it was a peaceful process for everyone.. 

and those are lovely pictures of the princess!


----------



## ggdenny

I am so sorry that Princess Di was sent to the Bridge today. She is a gorgeous girl and I know you must be so devastated. You are in my thoughts on this sad day. Run free, Princess Di.


----------



## PrincessDi

SandyK said:


> I have thought about you all day today. It sounds like you picked the right time to let Di go. If her stomach was larger and she struggled to go out. Beautiful pictures you posted. She was a very lucky senior not to have any gray. She will be fooling a lot of the boys at the bridge!! Will still continue to send thoughts and prayers your way as you prepare for your move. How is Max doing so far? Give him an extra hug and kiss...I am sure he is getting a ton!!! Di knows she had a great mommy and daddy...so take care of yourselves. You still have so much to do!!!


Max has been really quiet all day. He also didn't eat his dinner. I hope we did the right thing with letting him be with Di as she passed. When we had to let Golda go at the vet, they looked for him at least 6 months. I swore that we'd never do that again.


----------



## Adriennelane

Run free. Rest in peace.


----------



## Golden_Magnum

That brought tears to my eyes. I am SO SO sorry for your lost. But at least she is not hurting anymore.


----------



## ebenjamin85

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Di was a beautiful girl... I'm sure she's running and playing at the bridge!


----------



## DaisyGolden

Play with the other goldens at the bridge Di. You were very lucky to have so much love in your life while you were here.


----------



## SandyK

PrincessDi said:


> Max has been really quiet all day. He also didn't eat his dinner. I hope we did the right thing with letting him be with Di as she passed. When we had to let Golda go at the vet, they looked for him at least 6 months. I swore that we'd never do that again.


 I think you did the right thing. He is just mourning too. Plus I am sure he knows you are sad. Ruby mourned for Abby but I know she understood because she was with us here at home when we let Abby go. I don't think she completely understood where Bella went (Bella was killed by my neighbor) she would whine and cry a lot and went to places Bella used to go. Give Max some grieving time and I'm sure he'll come around. Oh, by the way was Golda Max's dad?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

When I lost my Cedah I think my Arby picked up more on my sadness than on missing her friend. (I may be wrong but that is the way it seemed) She seemed more tuned in to me than before. 

The worst was when I lost Arby to cancer not too long after losing Cedah and coming home to an empty lifeless house.


----------



## PrincessDi

SandyK said:


> I think you did the right thing. He is just mourning too. Plus I am sure he knows you are sad. Ruby mourned for Abby but I know she understood because she was with us here at home when we let Abby go. I don't think she completely understood where Bella went (Bella was killed by my neighbor) she would whine and cry a lot and went to places Bella used to go. Give Max some grieving time and I'm sure he'll come around. Oh, by the way was Golda Max's dad?


we adopted Golda from an animal shelter. he helped pick out Max but wasn't relatede to Di or Max. I think max understands. he keeps going to the spot that Di was laying when she went to the bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi

Oaklys Dad said:


> When I lost my Cedah I think my Arby picked up more on my sadness than on missing her friend. (I may be wrong but that is the way it seemed) She seemed more tuned in to me than before.
> 
> The worst was when I lost Arby to cancer not too long after losing Cedah and coming home to an empty lifeless house.


I'm so sorry that you had 2 losses so close together.


----------



## TheGoldenDream

Run free sweet girl.


----------



## LovelyGold

Im so sorry beautiful Di left your side today, but so glad for the precious times you had together last night, that Di was surrounded by love when she passed gently with the help of a compassionate Vet. You continue to be in our thoughts and prayers!! Hugs to y'all and thank you for being such wonderful examples of great parents!!


----------



## Blondie

So very sorry to read this. Thank you for sharing with us this beautiful, loving tribute for your sweet Princess Di. Hoping you find love and support from all who contribute here.


----------



## Nath

I see so much of Belle in Di and they were both a princess. My mind has been with you all day even as I set my yard for another special treat for General. It was probably too much,but to see his excitment was the best. He's not doing well tonight. My heart and hugs around you and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi

Not doing well with all this today. Just doesn't seem like she should be gone. Don't know if I can leave this house and movel. Just feels like we will be abandoning Di. Can't believe I'll never be able to touch her and love on her again. She was such a unique girl. I took Max for a walk this morning and then loaded him in the car to go for a swim. On the way back, I passed someone walking a golden that looked like Di. Totally lost it. At home I see her everywhere. I have no clue how people get through this when they just suddenly die. This was sudden enough.


----------



## The Trio

Run wild and free. Mommy and Daddy will see you someday.


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I am so very sorry for all of the pain and wish there was a magic pill to take it away.

I think the only way Ken and I got through it was taking one step at a time and loving the one left behind-I know that Di would want it that way.


----------



## caseypooh

I am so so sorry. For me, we lost Casey 5 months ago, sadness still comes but it is at least bearable now.


----------



## Dallas Gold

PrincessDi said:


> Not doing well with all this today. Just doesn't seem like she should be gone. Don't know if I can leave this house and movel. Just feels like we will be abandoning Di. Can't believe I'll never be able to touch her and love on her again. She was such a unique girl. I took Max for a walk this morning and then loaded him in the car to go for a swim. On the way back, I passed someone walking a golden that looked like Di. Totally lost it. At home I see her everywhere. I have no clue how people get through this when they just suddenly die. This was sudden enough.


I totally understand what you are feeling. It's been over a year for us and I still experience those times when the sadness and tears overtake me....we just got back from a all-European car show at our local lake. We took both Barkley and Toby there in 2009 and had a great time walking around, oogling all the cool restored cars people bring to the event. We didn't go last year because it was within days of Barkley's leaving us. The event was later this year and in a different location in the park and we decided to go.....over a year later and I could not shake the sadness and and the memories of when our Barkley Boo was with us.  

One of the worst times for me was a week or so after losing Barkley. We were walking Toby and a man yelled from across the street--where's your other dog, did he die? I shook my head yes because it was hard to get the words out and I guess that wasn't good enough so he screamed the question again--Did he die? Somehow I managed a yes and this guy didn't even offer a condolence, or anything, just kept on walking. I cried all the way home. Fortunately others were much more compassionate and tactful when they asked us. 

My advice is to go with your feelings right now- feel them, grieve, cry, and do whatever you need to do right now. You are trying to establish a new normal, and all these firsts without Di are going to be hard emotionally.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for your loss of Di. She is now with her Golda running and playing free of her pain, even though your has just begun. May you find some comfort in hugging Max and your memories. My heart hurts for you and everyone that has lost your sweet pups this week. Princess Di reminds me of CoCo bean boy, my foster boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

It's been over 4 years since we lost Golda. I remember it was so hard. Guess I didn't remember just how hard. Never thought we'd have to say goodbye to her this soon in her life.


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Glad that Di and Golda are together now; so hard on us left behind though.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very, very sorry. Rest in peace sweet princess Di. Sending hugs to you, your husband and Max.


----------



## GoldenMum

RIP Princess Di, my thoughts are with you and your family during this time.......I'm so glad she died with dignity.


----------



## mkkuch

I am so very sorry for your loss of Di. I understand how you are feeling about having a pet suddenly die. Our Emma just had her 12th birthday. The day that she passed we were throwing her tennis ball in the back yard for her and she was running after it like a deer. A few hours later we were rushing her to the vet where she died later that evening. She had a tumor on her heart that went undiagnosed. She never showed any symptoms of illness. Having to tell our children was so hard. I was in a fog for weeks. I couldn't stop crying. I missed her so much it hurt. My whole family hurt terribly. Eventually the pain lessened but at times it would creep up...seeing a picture of her, a video, finding a tennis ball...all sorts of things...and then the pain was right there again. Over a year has passed and the tears sometimes will still come...but there are many more smiles and laughs when I think of her. 

The best thing I did for myself was just allowing all of the feelings to come and I handled them in my own way. Sometimes I just sat and cried and other times I went out for a walk etc...

I wish there was something I could say to help ease your pain. 
I hope you find comfort in your memories of Di.


----------



## SandyK

I feel for you in your grieving. It is never easy no matter what. I do feel very sorry you have to move so soon. I can't imagine leaving the place where you have so many memories. The only suggestion I have would be to take pictures just the way things are throughout your home right now. You may not keep them forever, but when you feel sad maybe they will help to remind you of other times.


----------



## Nath

SandyK said:


> I feel for you in your grieving. It is never easy no matter what. I do feel very sorry you have to move so soon. I can't imagine leaving the place where you have so many memories. The only suggestion I have would be to take pictures just the way things are throughout your home right now. You may not keep them forever, but when you feel sad maybe they will help to remind you of other times.


Can't say it any better than this....


----------



## Neeko13

_I'm sorry for the loss of your Princess Di...._may she find peace and be pain free running with all those who have gone before her.....My prayers are with you and your family @ this time..(((Hugs)))))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

PrincessDi said:


> It's been over 4 years since we lost Golda. I remember it was so hard. Guess I didn't remember just how hard. Never thought we'd have to say goodbye to her this soon in her life.


It had been four years since I lost a dog when my old guy went in Feb.-I too had forgotten how hard it was to say goodbye, how much it hurt, and how much we missed him. 

I am so sorry for your loss of Di, she was a beautiful girl. I can tell how much she was loved and how special she was to you and your family. I hope time will ease your pain and feeling of loss so you will be able to smile when you think of her. 

Godspeed sweet Di.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Princess Di. I'm glad her passing was a love filled, peaceful moment> RIP sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry for your loss of Princess Di, it is so very hard to let them go even though we know it is right for them, but I am sure that she is now running free from pain at the bridge with her brother


"How do we say goodbye
To the ones we love the most

When in our heart of hearts 
We need and want them close

Now close your eyes real tightly

Let your feelings overflow 

They never really left you
Your memories never go


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

So sorry for your loss of Princess Di. With all that you have going on in your life right now, I will continue to pray for you and your family.

Run free, Princess Di. Your mom and dad gave your the ultimate gift of love by letting you go.


----------



## LovelyGold

Hope you're feeling better today and were able to rest well last night. You continue to be in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Waggily Tail

PrincessDi said:


> It's been over 4 years since we lost Golda. I remember it was so hard. Guess I didn't remember just how hard. Never thought we'd have to say goodbye to her this soon in her life.


I agree. I don't think it gets easier to say goodbye. As we get older, I think we appreciate life and good health all the more, and every loss makes us step back and think about it. To Princess Di and your family, I'm thinking about you. Jill


----------



## PrincessDi

Waggily Tail said:


> I agree. I don't think it gets easier to say goodbye. As we get older, I think we appreciate life and good health all the more, and every loss makes us step back and think about it. To Princess Di and your family, I'm thinking about you. Jill


Jill, thanks so much. Just seems like each morning the finality of it all sinks in. So hard to not see her little face everywhere. My husband is just devastated.


----------



## PrincessDi

goldensmum said:


> So very sorry for your loss of Princess Di, it is so very hard to let them go even though we know it is right for them, but I am sure that she is now running free from pain at the bridge with her brother
> 
> 
> "How do we say goodbye
> To the ones we love the most
> 
> When in our heart of hearts
> We need and want them close
> 
> Now close your eyes real tightly
> 
> Let your feelings overflow
> 
> They never really left you
> Your memories never go


That's beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry. Godspeed Princess Di.


----------



## LovelyGold

Thinking of you today. Y'all continue to be in our thoughts and prayers! Have a big hug with your husband tonight and give darling Max a huge hug too!


----------



## arkpark

*Sharing with you in your grief*

*Treasured Friend *​ 
_I lost a treasured friend today_
_The little dog who used to lay_
_Her gentle head upon my knee_
_And share her silent thoughts with me..._
_She'll come no longer to my call_
_Retrieve no more her favorite ball_
_A voice far greater than my own_
_Has called her to His golden throne._
_Although me eyes are filled with tears,_
_I thank Him for the happy years_
_He let her spend down here with me_
_And for her love and loyalty._
_When it is time for me to go_
_And join her there, this much I know..._
_I shall not fear the transient dark_
_For she will greet me with her bark._​ 
Author Unknown​


----------



## PrincessDi

arkpark said:


> *Treasured Friend *​
> 
> _I lost a treasured friend today_
> _The little dog who used to lay_
> _Her gentle head upon my knee_
> _And share her silent thoughts with me..._
> _She'll come no longer to my call_
> _Retrieve no more her favorite ball_
> _A voice far greater than my own_
> _Has called her to His golden throne._
> _Although me eyes are filled with tears,_
> _I thank Him for the happy years_
> _He let her spend down here with me_
> _And for her love and loyalty._
> _When it is time for me to go_
> _And join her there, this much I know..._
> _I shall not fear the transient dark_
> _For she will greet me with her bark._​
> 
> Author Unknown​


That's such a precious poem. Thanks so much for sending it to us on yet another difficult and long night without our Di. Hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi

LovelyGold said:


> Thinking of you today. Y'all continue to be on our thoughts and prayers! Have a big hug with your husband tonight and give darling Max a huge hug too!


We appreciate all the thoughts and prayers. You have no idea what they mean to us. I'll definitely give hubby a hug and Max is getting lots of hugs and kisses as we try to get him through this difficult time.


----------



## PrincessDi

*Another day without our girl*

Another day that we wake up to this nightmare of loosing our girl. We go to bed just knowing this has to be a nightmare. A morning of waking to the cruel reality of facing life without her. Your stuffed toys are where you left them. Your faux fur bed still has the imprint where you slept. Everywhere we look we see you. Our home is empty of your big, sweet personality. The only solice is that she is no longer suffering and is now under the care of our Golda. She suffered so much when Golda left for the bridge. Missing you both more than you will ever know.
:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:​


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I relate to everything you said-we never, ever, forget them.

Sometimes I call Tucker, Smooch, and Tonka, Snobear.

How is little Max doing? I feel so bad for all of you!


----------



## PrincessDi

*Karen thanks.......*

Max is depressed. He is sleeping alot. Basically, that seems to be what he does all day. I've been taking him on short walks 3 times a day. He is eating though. Have been trying to play ball with him too. I've been keeping him in the room with me while I'm packing. He has been sleeping in bed between my husband and I. He just really does seem to be his age these days. Which will be 14 in October. I have an appointment with someone who does Asian and traditional medicine that specializes in Geriatric care on Friday afternoon. Just wanted to switch vets, because our vet had started to just have the attitude that he is old. Had not followed up on this since Di became sick and she was taking most of our attention.


----------



## Dallas Gold

PrincessDi said:


> Max is depressed. He is sleeping alot. Basically, that seems to be what he does all day. I've been taking him on short walks 3 times a day. He is eating though. Have been trying to play ball with him too. I've been keeping him in the room with me while I'm packing. He has been sleeping in bed between my husband and I. He just really does seem to be his age these days. Which will be 14 in October. I have an appointment with someone who does Asian and traditional medicine that specializes in Geriatric care on Friday afternoon. Just wanted to switch vets, because our vet had started to just have the attitude that he is old. Had not followed up on this since Di became sick and she was taking most of our attention.


These are the hard days of grief. I'm sorry Max is so depressed as well. I didn't realize he is almost 14--I'm so glad you are making a veterinary switch to someone that specializes in geriatric care. It doesn't surprise me that Max is depressed because Toby was too, but it sounds like you are keeping him close and doing things together and that's just what all of you need. 

HUGS...and more HUGS...it's hard...


----------



## coppers-mom

Di was a beauty and I know you are missing her and all the special things about her right now. It has been over 7 months since I lost copper and I still cry and grieve him at times. It does get easier with time, but never easy to accept.

I hope your new vet has some insight into helping Max feel better. I started taking copper to a holistic vet a few months before he died and it made a world of difference in his quality of life.


----------



## PrincessDi

coppers-mom said:


> Di was a beauty and I know you are missing her and all the special things about her right now. It has been over 7 months since I lost copper and I still cry and grieve him at times. It does get easier with time, but never easy to accept.
> 
> I hope your new vet has some insight into helping Max feel better. I started taking copper to a holistic vet a few months before he died and it made a world of difference in his quality of life.


Thanks so much for writing. I know it has been very hard for you without your beautiful Copper. You gave him a wonderful life and you can tell from the pictures that he loved you dearly as well. I hope this vet can help him. I was out of sorts with the vet we have been using. Can you believe that she told me he was old and didn't we discuss that he's going to be getting lumps? I remember reading that you had gotten more time and comfort for Copper by taking that approach. I feel good that this vet was recommended by both of our hydrotherapists. They both loved Di and helped her so much and she loved them as well.


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

So sorry that poor Max is depressed, but this happened to Smooch, as well.

Glad that Max is seeing another vet on Friday-I did not know either that Max was 14.

*Quote from PrincessDi:*
Max is depressed. He is sleeping alot. Basically, that seems to be what he does all day. I've been taking him on short walks 3 times a day. He is eating though. Have been trying to play ball with him too. I've been keeping him in the room with me while I'm packing. He has been sleeping in bed between my husband and I. He just really does seem to be his age these days. Which will be 14 in October. I have an appointment with someone who does Asian and traditional medicine that specializes in Geriatric care on Friday afternoon. Just wanted to switch vets, because our vet had started to just have the attitude that he is old. Had not followed up on this since Di became sick and she was taking most of our attention.


----------



## PrincessDi

*It has been a awful week*

It has been a week since Di was here with us. It feels like an eternity that I held her in my arms. I guess it is the first of many firsts. All of them will be painful. I so miss her vibrant personality. It filled the whole house.


----------



## ebenjamin85

I'm so sorry for all that you have and are currently going through. Life is too short, especially for our pups! Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## PrincessDi

ebenjamin85 said:


> I'm so sorry for all that you have and are currently going through. Life is too short, especially for our pups! Sending healing thoughts your way!


Thanks so much for wring and sending us healing thoughts! It is just so very hard right now!


----------



## ebenjamin85

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much for wring and sending us healing thoughts! It is just so very hard right now!


 
You're very welcome. I can only imagine the day when Samantha goes to the bridge, as she helped me greatly (more than she will ever know) through my mother's battle with cancer and eventual passing. It's difficult just to think about and I can only guess how you must be feeling right now! Rest assured that Di is waiting for you at the bridge when you will both be together again! 

Although the time will come for all of us, it's just so unfortunate that our pets, perhaps the things that make the greatest impact in our lives, live the shortest lives of all.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I'm so so sorry. Hard for me to read about Di passing, just seen it!


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDI

Just checking in on you and praying for you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Karen, we are hanging on. Am going to spend some good time with Max today and tomorrow. Something another member wrote to me is making me really think more about my appointment with Max. I need to get back to that vet for some clarifications about him. Am not thinking very clearly right now and need to start being more lucid and getting more specific answers. Feels like I am in a cloud these days. So many bad things are happening that it is so hard to think clearly. Did not occur to me a month ago that we wouldn't have Di and now will probably not have Max soon. It is so very hard!


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

With so many awful things happening in our life it would be almost impossible to think clearly. Just spend some good time with Max today and tomorrow and then get back to the vet for some clairifications.

When we've gone through hard times, sometimes the only way to handle things is to take one hour at a time.

You and your family are in my prayers-Hugs and kisses to max!


----------



## PrincessDi

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDi
> 
> With so many awful things happening in our life it would be almost impossible to think clearly. Just spend some good time with Max today and tomorrow and then get back to the vet for some clairifications.
> 
> When we've gone through hard times, sometimes the only way to handle things is to take one hour at a time.
> 
> You and your family are in my prayers-Hugs and kisses to max!


Thanks so much for your support and prayers and Max thanks you for the extra hugs and kisses!


----------



## LovelyGold

Just checking in to see how you're doing. Glad y'all may have had some sunshine today! It's raining steadily here and in the 40's. You continue to be in our thoughts and prayers! Hugs to you and sweet Max!


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Hoping Max, you and your Hubby have a day filled with sunshine!


----------



## PrincessDi

Karen, hope that you and your family has a great Memorial Day as well. Hugs to you


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Thank you-hope you are having a barbecue.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in to see how you all are doing. I was away for the weekend. When catching up on posts, I am confused. Did you go to the new vet with Max? Is that who you want clarification from? What was said? I hope everything is ok. If I missed a post and asking these questions is making you answer twice, I'm sorry. Thinking of you, hubby and Max and I hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## PrincessDi

SandyK said:


> Checking in to see how you all are doing. I was away for the weekend. When catching up on posts, I am confused. Did you go to the new vet with Max? Is that who you want clarification from? What was said? I hope everything is ok. If I missed a post and asking these questions is making you answer twice, I'm sorry. Thinking of you, hubby and Max and I hope you had a good weekend.


It is kind of you to check in and hope you had fun. Actually, we did take Max to a veterinarian that our hydrotherapist recommended. That vet suspects that Max also has Hemangiosarcoma and possible a mass in his larynx, just as Di did. Here is the link:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/98009-anger-veterinarian.html

I have to get clarification from the vet. I was so tramatized while speaking to the vet, that I need her to repeat everything and let us know of options. There are no words to describe how scared we are that we will be kidless.


----------



## LovelyGold

Keeping all of you in our thoughts and prayers! Hugs to you and precious Max! This is the photo I promised of the small garden where we used to live. Blessings to you and your family...lots of love to Max!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Lovely Gold, that is such a peaceful and beautiful picture. Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDI

Please let us know after you speak to the vet to get clairification and lovely garden, LovelyGold.


----------



## PrincessDi

It is still so hard to envision a world without our Di. The moments that I can, it just seems to have a void where she filled it. She filled this house with her personality. I expect to see her everywhere in this house. When I go into our closet, she isn't there. When I'm cooking she isn't lying near waiting for something to fall. The corner of the living room that she used to lay is empty. Her teddybears that she loved so much are untouched. her bed piled high with faux fur is without her beautiful self. When I come home, it is only Max lying by the door. It is just so HARD without her. 

It's been 2 weeks today since I held her. I never imagined that we would loose her at 11 1/2 years. She was always in the best of health. This is so difficult to except not having her here with her family where she belongs. We will never stop missing you Di. You will NEVER be forgotten.


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Di knows how much you loved her and you will be together, again. 
I am so very sorry for all of the hurt and pain.

I still expect to see Smooch lying on our Powder Room rug, everytime I go in there.


----------



## Thor0918

I just saw this. I'm so sorry....


----------



## PrincessDi

My dearest baby Girl,

At this time 3 weeks ago, we were feeding you a New York Steak that was grilled to perfection by your Daddy. We had stayed up all night cuddling with you in your faux fur bed, with Max by your side. I tried so hard to stay in the moment and pay special attention to your beautiful curls and soft lush fur. The way that you felt in my arms as I cuddled with you. I knew that these memories would have to sustain us for a long time thereafter.

Your bed is still in the same place and hurts to see it in our bedroom. Max smells it frequently still your scent is there. He misses you so much. He doesn't want to eat frequently. Your box with you name engraved sits right next to Golda's. But neither of you are there. We have started light a candle for you each night in rememberence of a girl that we miss so much. Your stuffed teddybears lay untouched in the basket that you used to empty immediately whenever Mommy would pick them up and put them in the basket. I miss the days that they were scattered all over the house. I no longer have to hide my socks. Oh for those days again. Everywhere is the awful reality that your little self no longer fills up our home. 

Your Daddy and I often cry from missing you. I've never met a girl with more love, personality and intellegence! The only saving grace that tempers our sadness is knowing that you are now with Golda again. I know how difficult it was for you when he left for the bridge. I know that you are now pain free and running with joy as you did when you were a puppy.
I had been taking pictures of you more recently, not only to remember how beautiful you were, but to document to my heart that you were suffering and to keep you was to be selfish. I took pictures of you smelling Golda's sweater just before we set you free and you knew his scent. I think that you knew that you would see him in a very short time. I hope it helped you to know to look for him.

Our love will never diminish. You are a very important part of our heart. It hurts so to be without you. You will never be forgotten.

:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:​


----------



## Dallas Gold

aah, such precious photos of a beautiful girl. I'm sending you comforting prayers and thoughts as you grieve your sweet girl. I hope she will send you a sign very soon that she's doing fine at the Bridge and looking over you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*

Beautiful photos of Di. 

RIP, sweet Di, and please give my Smooch and Snobear some big puppy kisses!!


----------



## LovelyGold

Hope you're doing OK. Know you're in our thoughts and prayers! Hug to you and lots! to sweet Max!

Karen is right. Darling Di was a beautiful girl!


----------



## Nath

Love and hugs. I still like our candle for Di, General and Sophie each night. We added a prayer for Reno too. Seems like the more the time passes it gets a bit harder. I guess the reality is setting in.


----------



## Karen519

*Nath*

Nath

I agree-the reality is settling in for me now with Snobear and Smooch-it's over a year for Snobear and six months for Smooch. I would be a CRAZY PERSON without Tucker and Tonka.


----------



## PrincessDi

Nath said:


> Love and hugs. I still like our candle for Di, General and Sophie each night. We added a prayer for Reno too. Seems like the more the time passes it gets a bit harder. I guess the reality is setting in.


Nath, I definitely know what you mean. The past few days especially, it feels like I'm in a black hole and will never be able to dig my way out. Thanks so much for lighting the candle for Di. I say prayers nightly for you and the pups as well. Give them kisses for me.


----------



## PrincessDi

Karen519 said:


> Nath
> 
> I agree-the reality is settling in for me now with Snobear and Smooch-it's over a year for Snobear and six months for Smooch. I would be a CRAZY PERSON without Tucker and Tonka.


Karen, I'm so sorry! I know it has to be especially painful loosing the 2 so closely together. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I miss them very much, but Tucker and Tonka help so much.


----------



## SandyK

Just saw your post on 6/11. Beautiful pictures of Di to remember how you helped set her free from pain. I'm sure she found Golda and they are playing together. It still amazes me that Di didn't have any gray. Did she ever share her secret for that?


----------



## PrincessDi

SandyK said:


> Just saw your post on 6/11. Beautiful pictures of Di to remember how you helped set her free from pain. I'm sure she found Golda and they are playing together. It still amazes me that Di didn't have any gray. Did she ever share her secret for that?


SandyK, thanks so much. She was a beautiful girl as much inside as outside. No she never did, cause Mommy has been going quite grey in recent years. She still looked like a puppy at 11 1/2 years old.


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

That is amazing that Di didn't have any grey! My Smooch started showing some grey at age of 6!


----------

